# I am wanting to purchase goat soap.



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Last year I bought some lovely soap from Brushwood Farm. It is time to order ten more bars and I am not having any luck reaching them for some reason. The last one I opened was "honey, fig and rose" though the previous soaps were a mix of what she called her (ugly soaps LOL)

Would one or more of you lovely folks be so kind as to contact me so that I can purchase soap?

Kathleen Czech
[email protected]


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you considered making your own? There are lots of soapmaking websites.

I used to buy a cosmetic bar soap - it went up to $30 a bar from $12 and I thought that was rediculous. So I thought, I wonder if I can make it? And by Jove, I did! I cannot tell a single bit of difference. It is very rewarding and all my sisters LOVE it so I have birthday presents ready to go for them and I add their personal favorite fragrance.

Now, if you still just want to buy it, check out Etsy.com and search homemade goat milk soap.

Good Luck! Let us know if you become a soaper!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Good idea but right now I do not have time to become one more thing....my goats would stroke if I tried to milk them LOL. I will check etsy though, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I sell my goats milk soap & I know many others here do also but if you'd like to contact me I will be more than happy to help you with what ever you need.
If you don't have FB then send me a PM & I will give you my phone number. I ship it all over the country up to 12 bars at a time.

https://www.facebook.com/UdderlyPreciousSoaps


----------

